# Deuce Coupe American Grafitti



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is my Milner's Coupe. It's the AMT kit in 1/25 scale. A few mods include new exhausts, new dash and I wanted a bench seat. I also added correct plates and correct intakes.

American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

some work in progress photos.
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr
American Grafitti by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

How old is that green lighter?

Or do they still make them?

:lurk5:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Sweet. That car is the epitome of a hot rod. But if you look at it carefully, it's really ugly.

I never saw a model top that came off like that before.

Fun Fact; Paul LeMat made $8000 for playing John Milner. And was called Milner since then. I happened to see him standing beside me once, and said 'Heeyy Milner'.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Good job on your kit car, Harrison Ford would be pleased, I think McKenzie Phillips would also be pleased, Love those old Ford hot rods! You forgot to blur out the liecence plates, lol...:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

Man what a bad looking ride. Dig it.:smile2:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Great build. Love all the mods you made. Looks great!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> How old is that green lighter?
> 
> Or do they still make them?
> 
> :lurk5:


The latter; they're still making 'em.


----------

